# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه بندی دانشگاه های ایران از نظر شما

## رسول77

دانشگاه های ایران را با نظر شخصی خودتان رتبه بندی کنید.در نظر سنجی هم شرکت کنید.(البته دانشگاه های فنی مهندسی)
دانشگاه ها:امیر کبیر، صنعتی شریف، علم و صنعت، تهران ،خواجه نصیر،دانشگاه رجایی،دانشگاه خوارزمی،دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي ،دانشگاه صنعتي اصفهان،دانشگاه شيراز،دانشگاه تبريز،دانشگاه فردوسي مشهد،دانشگاه شهید بهشتی،دانشگاه ارومیه.دانشگاه بوعلی سینا همدان

----------


## Mr Sky

*1شریف
2صنعتی اصفهان
3امیرکبیر
4تهران
5علم و صنعت
6خواجه نصیر
7شیراز
8فردوسی
9بهشتی
10رجایی
11خوارزمی
12تبریز
13ازاد
14ارومیه
.
.
.جای بوعلی همدان خالیه..بنظرم بعد بهشتی بو علی........*

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

1*: دانشگاه ملی
2: دانشگاه شریف
3:* *علم و صنعت
4: دانشگاه تهران
5: پلی تکنیک
6: بقیه جاها فرقی خاصی با هم ندارن*

----------


## Fatemehhhh

صنعتی اصفهان از امیر کبیر و علم و صنعت بالاتره ؟!؟

----------


## football120

1-شریف
2-امیرکبیر
3-تهران
4-صنعتی اصفهان
5-بهشتی
6-علم و صنعت
7-شیراز
8-تبریز
9-خواجه نصیر
10-رجایی
11- فردوسی مشهد
12-ارومیه
13-آزاد
14-خوارزمی

----------


## football120

> 1*: دانشگاه ملی
> 2: دانشگاه شریف
> 3:* *علم و صنعت
> 4: دانشگاه تهران
> 5: پلی تکنیک
> 6: بقیه جاها فرقی خاصی با هم ندارن*


دانشگاه ملی کجاست؟؟؟

----------


## رسول77

> *1شریف
> 2صنعتی اصفهان
> 3امیرکبیر
> 4تهران
> 5علم و صنعت
> 6خواجه نصیر
> 7شیراز
> 8فردوسی
> 9بهشتی
> ...


اضافه شد

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fatemehhhh


صنعتی اصفهان از امیر کبیر و علم و صنعت بالاتره ؟!؟


تو رتبه بندی QS و times فعلا امیر کبیر و علم و صنعت بالاتره...ولی حسی که من نسبت به صنعتی اصفهان.دارم اصلا نسبت به امیر کبیر و علم و صنعت ندارم.......البته این رتبه بندی ها عوض میشه زود زود.........تنها برتری اونا ابنه که تو تهرانن .تو پست اولم که استارتر گفته نطر شخصی خودتان.*

----------


## MeysAM1999

*به نظرم این سوال بهتره از دانشجو ها پرسیده بشه نه ما کنکوریا و دبیرستانیا
گر چه کل دانشگاه های ایران رو بزاری رو هم یه دانشگاه درست و حسابی درست نمیشه
تو رتبه بندی جدید دانشگاه تبریز در جمع 1000 دانشگاهِ برتر جهان قرار گرفته اونوقت رییس دانشگاه کلی مصاحبه کرده و داره بال در میاره!*

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> دانشگاه ملی کجاست؟؟؟


*شهید بهشتی*

----------


## Behnam10

خب براي رشته هاي پزشكي چي ؟
يعني بعد از تهران ( علوم پزشكي و بهشتي و ايران ) و شيراز ، شهر هاي بعدي كدوم ها هستند ؟؟

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> خب براي رشته هاي پزشكي چي ؟
> يعني بعد از تهران ( علوم پزشكي و بهشتي و ايران ) و شيراز ، شهر هاي بعدي كدوم ها هستند ؟؟


ترتیبشون آخرین بار این طوری بود
تهران 
بهشتی 
شیراز 
ایران 
اصفهان 
مشهد
تبریز
و...
پ.ن:ابته خوابگاه یزد بهترین خوابگاه ایرانه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Ali.psy

*فنی مهندسی:

صنعتی شریف
تهران
صنعتی امیرکبیر
صنعتی اصفهان
فردوسی مشهد
تبریز و شیراز
اصفهان و....

علوم پزشکی:
تهران
بهشتی
شیراز
اصفهان
مشهد وتبریز
ایران
و..*

----------


## XCIX

رده بندی های جهانی که اینو میگه :
1-دانشگاه صنعتی شریف (رتبه جهانی 431)
2-دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران (رتبه جهانی 491)
3-دانشگاه امیرکبیر (رتبه جهانی 501)
4-دانشگاه تهران (رتبه جهانی 551)
5-دانشگاه شهید بهشتی ( رتبه جهانی 701)
منبع: Top Universities | Worldwide university rankings, guides & events

----------


## kaftar

دانشگاه بین اللملی قزوین و دیگر هیچ ؛
"دانشگاه بین‌المللی امام خمینی آبروی نظام است"!!!!!!! :Yahoo (112):

----------


## POOYAE

با اینکه تجربیم شریف خیلی دوست دارم  :Yahoo (1):  - اما برای تجربی شهید بهشتی / شیراز بخصوص شیراز که داره سریع رشد میکنه

----------


## amiri

ملاک برتری فقط برتری علمی اساتید و دانشجو ها نیست . جو دانشگاه هم خیلی اهمیت داره . از نظر جو ، دانشگاه تهران بهترین دانشگاهه به نظرم .امیرکبیرم بد نیست . ولی شریف اصلا راضی نیستم ازش ... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## mohamad.b

بنظرم شریف بهترین دانشگاهه..واسه دانشجوهاش یه تفکر خاص میسازه...واقعا دوست دارم یه بار تو یکی از کلاساش بشینم...کاش دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی مون هم تو دنیا در حد شریف شناخته شده بود

----------


## cyanogen

به نظر من 

شريف
اميركبير
تهران
ص اصفهان
علموص
خواجه نصير
خوارزمي


درضمن يه چيز بگم من خودم وقتي خوارزمي قبول شدم ناراحت بودم فكر ميكردم دانشگاه بديه امكانات دانشگاه ما به شرح زير

سه تا سلف
سه تا بوفه
پنج تا اتوبوس داخلي
استخر سر پوشيده
زمين فوتبال چمن
زمين تنيس
بازارچه
درمانگاه
دارو خانه
چهار تا خوابگاه
خوابگاه مهمانان داره
آرايشگاه
خياطي
ابزار فروشي
لوازم التحرير 
رصدخانه
مسجد
يدونه هم آرامگاه شهداي گمنام داره خخخخ
يك رود مصنوعي از وسط دانشگاه رد ميشه
آزمايشگاه هاي مجهزي هم داره مخصوصا واسه رشته عمران من خودم رفتم البته زياد سر در نياوردم كه دقيقا واسه چيه 
مساحت زمينشم تو مپ نگاه كنيد خيلي بزرگ و سرسبزه عكساشو تو اينترنت حتما ببنينيد حدود سيصد هكتار زمينه
كلي فضاي سبز داره
سبزي خوردن سلف همونجا كشت ميشه گوجه هايي هم كه واسه كباب تو سلف ميدن همونجا كاشته ميشه
آبياري قطره اي داره كل زميناش
اگر دانشگاهي تو تهران پيدا كرديد اينهمه فضاي سبز داشته باشه بهتون جايزه ميدم 
درضمن ايستگاه تاكسي تا مترو گلشهر هم داره واسه دوستاني كه از تهران ميان كرج خيلي سخت نيست رفت و آمد

دانشكده هاي فني ، ادبيات ، رياضي و علوم كامپيوتر، معماري ، روان شناسي ، علوم انساني ، فيزيك ، شيمي ، زمين شناسي ، زيست شماسي و ...داره  تو سايتش نوشته 

كلاس هاي دانشكده فني هم با كلاساي دانكشده هاي ديگه فرق ميكنه صندلي ها همه صندلي كامپيوتره جلو هر ميز يك كامپيوتر هست 

اكثر استاداي ارشدش هم استاد تمام هستن و بيشترشون تحصيل كرده خارج از كشور هستن بيشتر جزواتشون هم ترجمه جزوه هاي خودشون هست 
جزوه زمين شناسي مهندسيمون هم از طرف دانشگاه اتريش هست روش آرمش زده شده و به زبان اصلي انگليسي هست
اول بسم الله هم رفتيم يدونه كلاسور چرم بهمون دادن قشنگ بوي چرم طبيعي ميداد آرم مارال چرم روش بود 

دوستاني كه ميگفتن خوارزمي بده يكبار بيان سلف ما ته ديگ بخورن ميفهمن سلفاي ديگه به درد نميخوره


البته لازم به ذكره كه اون خوارزمي كه تو تهرانه دو هزار نمي ارزه خيلي قديميه من پرديس كرجشو ميگم

يكسري ابهامات هم داره پرديس كرج ١- اينكه پرديس نيست يعني مدرك سراسري ميخوره فقط اسمش پرديس كرجه ما به اسم "دانشگاه خوارزمي تهران- محل تحصيل البرز " انتخاب رشته كرديم
٢- تو مدرك ميخوره تهران نه كرج
٣- فقط محل تحصيل بيشتر رشته ها تو كرجه 
٤- قبلا ميخواستن پرديس خودگردانش كنن كرجو ولي اجازه ندادن بهشون واسه همينه دانشكده هاش و محيطشو خوب درست كردن وگرنه اينطوري نميشد خخخخ
٥- دانشگاه خوارزمي جزو دانشگاه هاي الف هست و موقع كار پيدا كردن فرقي با مدرك تهران و بهشتي و اينا نداره (البته داستان شريف فرق ميكنه)
٦- چون محل تحصيلش افتاده كرج به خاطر همون بورسيه براي خارجش بيشتر از دانشگاه هاي ديگس يه چند تا بورسيه به خاطر تهران بودنش و يه چند تا بورسيه به خاطر البرز بودنش ميگيره جهت اطلاع عزيزاني كه ميخوام برن اونور
٧- قبلا هم كه اسمش تربيت معلم بوده بازم تعهدي نسبت به آموزش پرورش نداشته اسمشه تربيت معلمه شما هيچ تعهدي ندارين .. اون تربيت دبير رجايي هست كه تعهد داره ... اصلا يكي از دلايل عوض كردن نامش به خوارزمي رفع همين ابهام بوده قبلا فكر ميكردن معلم تربيت ميكنه ولي اينطوري نيست

----------


## Mr Sky

*نظر سنجی قبول نیس.. .بر و بچ تجربی چون تعدادشون زیاده و بهترین دانشگاهشون  تهران و بهشتیه متعصبانه نظر دادن...ولی بازم شریف بالاتره*

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> *نظر سنجی قبول نیس.. .بر و بچ تجربی چون تعدادشون زیاده و بهترین دانشگاهشون  تهران و بهشتیه متعصبانه نظر دادن...ولی بازم شریف بالاتره*


Viva Sharif Uni & Mathematics [emoji123] [emoji1]

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr Sky


نظر سنجی قبول نیس.. .بر و بچ تجربی چون تعدادشون زیاده و بهترین دانشگاهشون  تهران و بهشتیه متعصبانه نظر دادن...ولی بازم شریف بالاتره


خبطبقرتبهبندیQs
علوم پزشکی تهران رنک251 رو داره*

----------


## Ellaa_A

تهران........شریف.......شهید بهشتی.........امیرکبیر.....

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Skinner




خبطبقرتبهبندیQs
علوم پزشکی تهران رنک251 رو داره



دروغ در روز روشنشرم کن...تصویر زیر آخرین رتبه بندی qs هست..تازه دانشگاه تهران که تو تصویره...از دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران جدایه....علوم پزشکی تهران رو تو رتبه بندی اصلا نداره
*

----------


## Mr Sky

*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...fzSHJNY9e_TnQQ*

----------


## roc

اســـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــمـ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــو ن
تــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـمـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــآ م
دانشـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــگـ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــا ه
هــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــا
یــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــکــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــ.
ر نــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  گــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــ.
اســـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـتـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــ.
 :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mr Sky





دروغ در روز روشنشرم کن...تصویر زیر آخرین رتبه بندی qs هست..تازه دانشگاه تهران که تو تصویره...از دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران جدایه....علوم پزشکی تهران رو تو رتبه بندی اصلا نداره



نیشتو
ببند بینم سپهر...
اولا من گفتم رشته پزشکی نه رتبه کلی...اینم لینک
Tehran University of Medical Sciences | Top Universities*

----------


## AmirXD

سلام
در حال حاضر رتبه بندی دانشگاه های مهندسی کشور چطوره؟
کسی رتبه بندی خوبی از ده تای اول داره؟ 
نظرتونم بگید لطفا

----------


## ahmad.jafari

بچه ها ممنون میشم اگه لطف کنید و به ۳ سوال بنده جواب بدید. اگر هم میشه لطف کنید و دلیل رو هم ذکر کنید.

۱- پرستاری دانشگاه تهران یا شهید بهشتی یا ایران؟
۲- روان شناسی دانشگاه تهران یا شهید بهشتی؟
۳- شیمی دانشگاه تهران یا صنعتی شریف؟

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> *
> همش تهران 
> پرستاری تهران که واقعا عشقه تو ساختمونش استخر هست  پارک هست  ولی کتابخونش خوب نیست  یه بار خواستم یه کتاب بگیرم ازشون کارت ملی خواستن 
> حالا از شوخی و اینا بگذریم کلا هیئت علمی تهران بهتره و اگه بخوای وارد پژوهش بشی تهران خیلی بهتر از قیه میرسه مثلا طرح منتورینگ داره که بقیه جاها ندیدم و ...*



خیلی خیلی ازتون ممنونم. میشه ازتون بپرسم که به نظرتون روان شناسی دانشگاه تهران رو برم یا پرستاری اش رو؟ یک سوال دیگه هم خدمت تون داشتم. آیا بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدن تاثیری داره که من پرستاری دانشگاه تهران رو خونده باشم یا یه جای دیگه. یعنی برام امتیاز محسوب میشه. یا نه . فرقی نداره :Yahoo (65):

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> *
> در مورد پرستاری یا روان شناسی که بستگی به علاقه تون به اهدافتون داره چون دو تا رشته جدا از همن تقریبا ( پرستاری علوم پزشکیه روانشناسی وزارت علومه) باید ببینید میتونید با مسائل پزشکی و بیمار و ... کنار بیایید یا نه
> از لحاظ بازار کار اگه بخوایید برید پرستاری خیی بهتره
> نه بعد فارغ التحصیلی هیچ تاثیری نداره ولی شاید یه فرقی که باشه مثلا اگه توی تهران خونده باشید توی بیمارستانی مثل امام خمینی کاراموزیتونو میگذرونید که بیماراش زیادن و میتونید اکسپرت تر بشید ولی تو شهید بهشتی مثلا تو بیمارستان طالقانی کاراموزی تونو میگذرونید
> کلا هیچ امتیاز خاصی نداره و چیزی که مهمه مهارتتونه که تو این مدت باید روش کار کنید*


 :Y (454):  :Y (454):  :Y (518):

----------


## ramyar

> دانشگاه های ایران را با نظر شخصی خودتان رتبه بندی کنید.در نظر سنجی هم شرکت کنید.(البته دانشگاه های فنی مهندسی)
> دانشگاه ها:امیر کبیر، صنعتی شریف، علم و صنعت، تهران ،خواجه نصیر،دانشگاه رجایی،دانشگاه خوارزمی،دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي ،دانشگاه صنعتي اصفهان،دانشگاه شيراز،دانشگاه تبريز،دانشگاه فردوسي مشهد،دانشگاه شهید بهشتی،دانشگاه ارومیه.دانشگاه بوعلی سینا همدان


خیلی گشتم به یه جواب درست حسابی نرسیدم.کاش یکی بیاد با منبع بگه کدوما بهترن.الان من نمیدونم بین تبریز و بوعلی و خوارزمی و اینا کدومشون بهتره :Yahoo (35): 
ماکه رتبمون به شریف و امیر کبیر نمیرسه حداقل بفهمیم از بین بقیه کدوم بهتره :Yahoo (110): 
#من ارومیه درس خوندم،واقعا نباید اسم دانشگاه روش گذاشت.هرکی بره تباه میشه.افتضاح به معنای واقعی! :Yahoo (75):

----------


## reza1401

> سلام
> در حال حاضر رتبه بندی دانشگاه های مهندسی کشور چطوره؟
> کسی رتبه بندی خوبی از ده تای اول داره؟ 
> نظرتونم بگید لطفا


خب راستش رشته به رشته فرق میکنه ولی به صورت کلی تو رشته های مهندسی و علوم پایه میشه یه همچین رده بندی داشت:
۱)صنعتی شریف
۲)دانشگاه تهران
۳)صنعتی امیرکبیر
۴و۵)علم و صنعت تهران و صنعتی اصفهان
۶)خواجه نصیر
۷)دانشگاه شیراز
۸)فردوسی مشهد
بعد اینا رده بندی سخت تر میشه چون سطح باقی دانشگاه ها به هم نزدیکه و تفاوت خیلی زیادی با هم ندارن.ولی خب بازم اسامی مثل صنعتی سهند تبریز یا رجایی تهران و یا شهیدبهشتی تو بعضی رشته ها جز دانشگاه های خوب محسوب میشن.

----------


## reza1401

> خیلی گشتم به یه جواب درست حسابی نرسیدم.کاش یکی بیاد با منبع بگه کدوما بهترن.الان من نمیدونم بین تبریز و بوعلی و خوارزمی و اینا کدومشون بهتره
> ماکه رتبمون به شریف و امیر کبیر نمیرسه حداقل بفهمیم از بین بقیه کدوم بهتره
> #من ارومیه درس خوندم،واقعا نباید اسم دانشگاه روش گذاشت.هرکی بره تباه میشه.افتضاح به معنای واقعی!


تو این اسامی که گفتی صنعتی سهند تبریز به نطر معروفتر و اسم و رسم دارتر میاد.صنعتی  بابل هم چندسالی هست پیشرفت خوبی داشته.درموردبوعلی بیشتر تو رشته های تجربی(پزشکی)تعریفشو شنیده بودم.

----------


## ramyar

> تو این اسامی که گفتی صنعتی سهند تبریز به نطر معروفتر و اسم و رسم دارتر میاد.صنعتی  بابل هم چندسالی هست پیشرفت خوبی داشته.درموردبوعلی بیشتر تو رشته های تجربی(پزشکی)تعریفشو شنیده بودم.


واسه مهندسی برق صنعتی سهند بهتره یا خود دانشگاه تبریز؟؟؟؟

----------


## Shah1n

> خیلی گشتم به یه جواب درست حسابی نرسیدم.کاش یکی بیاد با منبع بگه کدوما بهترن.الان من نمیدونم بین تبریز و بوعلی و خوارزمی و اینا کدومشون بهتره
> ماکه رتبمون به شریف و امیر کبیر نمیرسه حداقل بفهمیم از بین بقیه کدوم بهتره
> #من ارومیه درس خوندم،واقعا نباید اسم دانشگاه روش گذاشت.هرکی بره تباه میشه.افتضاح به معنای واقعی!


خوارزمی
تبریز
بوعلی

----------


## Shah1n

> واسه مهندسی برق صنعتی سهند بهتره یا خود دانشگاه تبریز؟؟؟؟


قطعا خود تبریز بهتره
من یادمه 96 با 4200 منطقه 2 برق تبریز قبول نشدم اما صنعتی سهند رو  که اولویتای آخرم زده بودم تو کارنامه سبز قبول زده بود
سطح علمیشونم متفاوته
دوستای زیادی تبریز دارم خودشونم میگن خود تبریز از صنعتی سهند سختگیرتره  و سطخ علمیش هم بالاتره

----------


## reza1401

> واسه مهندسی برق صنعتی سهند بهتره یا خود دانشگاه تبریز؟؟؟؟


درمجموع تبریز بهتره ولی تو رشته مهندسی برق  تعریف سهند رو شنیدم.با این حال  نمیتونم این مورد رو قطعی نظربدم.اگه رتبت به هردوتاشون میخوره هردورو بزن.

----------


## Amf1384

> خوارزمی
> تبریز
> بوعلی


میشه برای کامپیوتر هم بگین بین خواجه نصیر،شهید بهشتی،شیراز، فردوسی مشهد الان چجوریه؟

----------


## Shah1n

> میشه برای کامپیوتر هم بگین بین خواجه نصیر،شهید بهشتی،شیراز، فردوسی مشهد الان چجوریه؟


شهید بهشتی
خواجه نصیر
شیراز و فردوسی در یه سطح هستن تقریبا فرق چندانی ندارن

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_دانشگاه سراسری زنجان چه رتبه ای داره ؟_

----------


## MMdibi

نگاه کنید این بستگی به رشته مورد نظر داره.
یکی از دوستان رفته بود *پزشکی بین الملل کیش*، بعد چهار سال فکر کنم، انتقالی گرفت به *شاهرود*، سال بعد دوباره برگشت *کیش*.
چرا؟
میگفت تو کیش برات ارزش قائلن و میزارن امپولشونو بزنی و چکشون کنی.تو شاهرود تا مهرتو نبینن نمیزارن بهشون دست بزنی، بهت اعتماد نمیکنن،در نتیجه عملی صفر بار میای (دختر بود )

----------


## Amf1384

> شهید بهشتی
> خواجه نصیر
> شیراز و فردوسی در یه سطح هستن تقریبا فرق چندانی ندارن


خیلی ممنون

----------


## AmirXD

> خب راستش رشته به رشته فرق میکنه ولی به صورت کلی تو رشته های مهندسی و علوم پایه میشه یه همچین رده بندی داشت:
> ۱)صنعتی شریف
> ۲)دانشگاه تهران
> ۳)صنعتی امیرکبیر
> ۴و۵)علم و صنعت تهران و صنعتی اصفهان
> ۶)خواجه نصیر
> ۷)دانشگاه شیراز
> ۸)فردوسی مشهد
> بعد اینا رده بندی سخت تر میشه چون سطح باقی دانشگاه ها به هم نزدیکه و تفاوت خیلی زیادی با هم ندارن.ولی خب بازم اسامی مثل صنعتی سهند تبریز یا رجایی تهران و یا شهیدبهشتی تو بعضی رشته ها جز دانشگاه های خوب محسوب میشن.


نظرتون درباره دانشگاه علامه طباطبایی برای کامپیوتر چیه؟
همینطور کامپیوتر خوارزمی کرج
این خوارزمیه احساس میکنم مشکل دوری هم داره از تهران زیاد آدم باید تو راه باشه میترسم بزنمش
بعد هم دقیق نمیدونم عباسپور بهشتی چطور دانشگاهیه

----------


## reza1401

> نظرتون درباره دانشگاه علامه طباطبایی برای کامپیوتر چیه؟
> همینطور کامپیوتر خوارزمی کرج
> این خوارزمیه احساس میکنم مشکل دوری هم داره از تهران زیاد آدم باید تو راه باشه میترسم بزنمش
> بعد هم دقیق نمیدونم عباسپور بهشتی چطور دانشگاهیه


بهشتی کامپیوترش خیلی خوبه تو زدنش تردید نداشته باش.دانشگاه علامه طباطبایی رو تو رشته های مهندسی دقیق نمیتونم درباره اش نظری بدم چون زیاد اطلاعات خاصی ازش ندارم.درمورد عباسپور هم بگم تو زمینه ی مهندسی برق خصوصا گرایش قدرتش یه حرفایی برای گفتن داره.ولی کامپیوترش زیاد به اون شکل شناخته شده نیست.
راستش درمورد مشکل رفت و امد به خوارزمی که گفتید تصمیم نهایی با خودتونه.اگه می بینید واقعا رفت و امدش براتون سخته یه خرده احتیاط کن حتما.چون ممکنه تو دانشگاه هم طوری واحد بهت بدن که مجبور باشی هرروز بری و بیای خصوصا تو ترم اول که خودشون واحد انتخاب میکنن هم احتمالش زیاده.بنابراین یه دوتادوتاچهارتایی خودتون بکنید ببینید میصرفه براتون چهار یا شاید شش سال هرروز این مسافت رو برید وبیاید یا نه.

----------

